# Plural imperative forms



## Arabus

Merhaba,
_
-Yatağa çıkmayın!
-Yatağa çıkmayınız!_

Both these sentences can address a group of people or kids (I wonder if _yatağa çıkma _can also work?). Is there a difference in tone or emphasis between the two?


----------



## Gemmenita

Arabus said:


> Merhaba,
> 
> -Yatağa çıkmayın! = addressed to many people (plural) and is in "order" form.
> -Yatağa çıkmayınız! = addressed to one person or many (but in a very big polite form) : When you use -iniz or -ınız it is not necessarily for many people but it has rather a very polite or formal form which has the meaning of "Lütfen" inside, and it is mostly used on posts in public places or above forms to complete and so on.
> 
> Both these sentences can address a group of people or kids (I wonder if _yatağa çıkma _can also work?). = Of course, "yatağa çıkma" is  correct but refers to one person (Sen) and has rather an "order" form. "Yatağa çıkma, lütfen" is  more kind.
> 
> Is there a difference in tone or emphasis between the two? Of course, intonation is always very important and changes the way you are asking (here "order" or "a polite request"), and it depends on you which one to use: a rude intonation, or an intonation just to emphasize, or by adding "Lütfen", a polite request.
> 
> _Important! Attention!_ With "-iniz" or "-ınız" it is always " a polite request" regardless the intonation (Of course only if they are used in speaking, but they are mostly used in written language, but if once in a blue moon, someone uses them in speaking, he will never have a rude or ordering intonation,because as I said, they have "polite and formal" meaning.)


----------



## Arabus

Təşəkkür edirik.

So the summary is:

For the singular:

_-yatağa çıkma_ (less polite)
_-yatağa çıkmayınız!_ (polite)

For the plural:

_-yatağa çıkmayın!_ (less polite)
_-yatağa çıkmayınız!_ (polite)

What if I say _yatağa çıkmayın_ to a single person? I know that this is possible (from the the grammer books) but I don't know how polite it is?


----------



## spiraxo

Arabus said:


> What if I say _yatağa çıkmayın_ to a single person? I know that this is possible (from the the grammer books) but I don't know how polite it is?



It is polite and formal. It can be said to a (social) superior or someone you have just met or a client etc.

Arabus Bey, acele etmeyin, yetişiriz.


----------



## Gemmenita

Arabus said:


> So the summary is:
> 
> For the singular:
> 
> _-yatağa çıkma_ (less polite)  Has nothing to do with politeness, is just said to "sen" but with a rude intonation, it becomes an "order". [ of course if you say it to someone, for example elder than you, whom you should say "çıkma*yın*", it becomes impolite!]
> _-yatağa çıkmayınız!_ (polite)  Very polite and _formal_, not used in speaking but in writing (as explained in post2)
> 
> For the plural:
> 
> _-yatağa çıkmayın!_ (less polite) Not less polite but "more polite" or indeed "just polite"! (This is _normal_ polite form, both for singular and plural)
> _-yatağa çıkmayınız!_ (polite) Exactly the same explanation as mentioned above.
> 
> What if I say _yatağa çıkmayın_ to a single person? I know that this is possible (from the the grammer books) but I don't know how polite it is?
> Indeed, you *must *say "_yatağa çıkma*yın*" _to a single person to be polite and as I said above, it is" normal polite form" which exists in every language and when you want to talk politely to someone you must use this form and has no special degree.


----------



## Arabus

Thanks spiraxo. I am advancing in Turkish but unfortunately my Turkish is still not good enough to make me understand your last sentence. You told me to take my time, then you said _yetişiriz_, which I understand to mean "we will be fast enough to keep up with you." This seems to contradict the phrase _acele etmeyin_ (if you are fast enough, then why did you tell me to slow down?) 

In any case, I appreciate your help.Teşekkür ederim


----------



## Arabus

Thank you Chaton.marchande.

From your explanation there does not seem to be a plural form that corresponds to _yatağa çıkma_ (an order form). The basic plural form is _yatağa çıkmayın_, which is polite, so there is no order form for the plural.


----------



## spiraxo

Let's say that we are walking together to have a meeting with someone else in another office within 15-minute walk. However, you are walking too fast. Then I say: Mr. Arabus, do not rush, we will be there on time (or literally: we will catch the meeting).

*yetişmek* _ (-e)_ 1. Ulaşmak, ermek, varmak, vasıl olmak:_ Gâvur Ali kahvedeki cemaate hiçbir şey söylemeden küçük çobanla uzaklaştı, bir nefeste ağıla yetişti. -_Ö. Seyfettin. 2. Vaktinde tamam olmak, bitmek, hazırlanmak, hazır olmak:_ Bu giysi yarına yetişmeli._ 3. Vaktinde varmak, vaktinde bulunmak:_ Öteki tünelle gelseler de vapura yetişeceklerini bilirlerdi. -_A. Ş. Hisar.

Since we both know that we are on the way to the meeting, I omitted toplantıya (or whatever the event is).  
Arabus Bey, acele etmeyin, (toplantıya) yetişiriz.


----------



## Arabus

Thank you for the explanation spiraxo bey


----------



## Gemmenita

Arabus said:


> Thank you Chaton.marchande. You're welcome!
> 
> From your explanation there does not seem to be a plural form that corresponds to _yatağa çıkma_ (an order form). The basic plural form is _yatağa çıkmayın_, which is polite, so there is no order form for the plural.
> Why not? First the plural form of _yatağa çıkma is yatağa çıkmayın _and then of course the plural form can be used as an order too:
> This is the intonation which makes an order out of the sentence ( which changes the sentence to an order).
> With a rude intonation even _yatağa çıkmayın  can become _an order (for example in case of an angry mother to her children)
> With a soft and kind intonation even _yatağa çıkma _can become a kind request and not an order  ( A mother saying kindly to her child: Yatağa çıkma, güzelim!)


----------



## Arabus

Teşekkür ederim


----------

